# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  سيدة تضع اربعة توائم

## محمد العزام

بعد معاناة استمرت لاكثر من اربع سنوات وضعت سيدة في وحدة اطفال الانابيب في مستشفى الامير راشد بن الحسن العسكري باربد اربعة توائم بعملية قيصرية.
واوضح رئيس وحدة اطفال الانابيب في المستشفى المشرف على الحالة العقيد الطبيب حسين الحماد ان حالة المواليد والام جيدة وتراوحت اوزان المواليد بين 1300 - 1400 غم وهم ذكر وثلاث اناث وان الحمل تم نتيجة اخضاع السيدة لعملية زراعة اطفال الانابيب.
وبين ان المستشفى جهز لهذه الغاية وان زراعة الانابيب حققت نجاحات كبيرة تراوحت نسبة نجاحها بين 47 - 60 بالمئة في الوقت الذي تتراوح فيه نسبة النجاح عالميا بين 30 - 50 بالمئة.واشار الى ان الجديد في العملية يتمثل في الحفاظ على الاطفال كاجنة لمرحلة متقدمة وهذا مكنهم من التمتع بصحة جيدة دون ادنى مشاكل ، مبينا ان التعاون بين جميع الطواقم الطبية في وحدة اطفال الانابيب والمتابعة خلال فترة الحمل واستمرار العناية في قسم الخداج بعد الولادة ساهم في الوصول الى هذه النهاية السعيدة.يذكر انه وبتوجيهات من جلالة القائد الاعلى تولي القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة هذه الحالات الانسانية اهتماما خاصا لادخال الفرحة والسعادة الى عائلات العسكريين العاملين والمتقاعدين الذين لم يتمكنوا من الانجاب الا بهذه العملية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياي نيالها الله يخليلها اياهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما شاء الله 
الله يخليلها اياهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما شاء الله 

يسلمووو  يا محمد على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

ما شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## Paradise

ربنا عض صبرها واكرمها
الله يخايهم ويحقظخم
مشكور محمد

----------


## دموع الورد

ما شاء الله

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------


## mylife079

ما شاء الله 

شكرا محمد

----------


## الولهان

الله ما بنسا عبيده 
الله يحفضهم
شكرا عزام

----------


## الولهان

شكرا

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------

